
Show HN: Mix Opinions – maximize diversity at event mixers - jadbox
https://www.mixopinions.com
======
jadbox
Hey folks, I'm the founder of MO and have dedicated myself to creating
services that help bring people of different views together online or within
physical spaces. It's particularly meaningful work to me when living during an
age of heightened political polarization and our social spaces have degraded
to echo chambers.

Mix Opinions is an service to allow event organizers to create mixer
discussion groups that maximizes viewpoint diversity of each formed group. The
system is pretty simple: the organizer defines a series of viewpoint-based
questions that people at the event will answer on their phones (via
URL/barcode). Once users have answered, the system uses a specialized
algorithm developed with the help of UCLA to assign users to groups, such that
each group is maximized in its overall diversity. Users are then informed of
which table/location to go to for their group, and will get a graph
description of the mix of views that are held within their group. The app then
simply provides icebreakers to get the conversation going within the group.

We've hosted at events at schools, universities, and political events in US,
Austria, Germany, and the UK. Would love to get more feedback on the idea on
how to grow this project as we're not very financially sound yet, even for
being micro startup.

